# E92 “Full VF Monty”



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

This E92 with CF roof is in for the "Full VF Monty."





































I will keep you posted on the transformation!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

Since I can't seem to get any interest in the wheels and tires FS Forums, I am going to let you all know here too.

This is for the local guy/gal who just bought an M3 and only got the 18's.

I want to trade my 19's for your 18's plus 500. Depending on the condition of your 18 rims and rubber, I may ask for more money?

I just got the car on Sunday and the rims and tires are brand new.

I am letting go of my 19's because I do not need them.

We plan on making this the VF Monster!

PM me if you want 19s?

FRONT


















REAR


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

Before










In the air










After










The other car


----------



## SPin1200 (May 24, 2006)

Im in for this! :thumbup:
this is gonna be sick


----------

